# What 18650s are good?



## The_Rio

Hi fellow vapers
I currently have the fuchai 213 by sigeli, I am looking for good batteries and not sure which batteries are amongst the best to get, I currently have Tesiyi 45 amps and I'm looking to purchase an extra set of batteries, any help will be highly appreciated
Thank you in advance


----------



## Chukin'Vape

LG HG2 - dont waste your time on anything else. There is no way those Tesiyi 18650's are pumping out 45 amps - go look online for Mooch Battery reviews, you will find a wealth of information from him. Happy vaping!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz

The_Rio said:


> Hi fellow vapers
> I currently have the fuchai 213 by sigeli, I am looking for good batteries and not sure which batteries are amongst the best to get, I currently have Tesiyi 45 amps and I'm looking to purchase an extra set of batteries, any help will be highly appreciated
> Thank you in advance


LG HG2's 3000mah should do the job, I'm currently using them in my Smok Alien.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soutie

Seeing as there were a bunch of fake HG2's on the market here not so long ago I prefer the Samsung 30Q over the LG HG2. They are both great batteries though,

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## KZOR

I have 8 LG's...... all HG2...... hold a better charge than the Samsungs and Sony's i had. Descent battery.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Can back up the guys above

I have several LG HG2 batteries - the brown ones - 

I find them to be great batteries. Have not had any problems with them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

LG HG2 or samsung 25r
LG has better mAh rating but samsung can take more punishment. 
Sony VTC is a bit overpriced and overhyped IMHO

Best bang for buck if purely for regulated mod use is the LG

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Scissorhands

Solid advice above
LG HG2 3000mah (brown - the "go to" battery, beware of fakes)
Samsung 30Q 3000mah (pink - just as good as HG2s, amp draw is under rated on lables) 
Samsung 25R 2500mah (green - higher amp draw, lower capacity [popular amongst mech users])

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Rusty

Sony VTC6 for me have given me best durability ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan9779

LG HG2. Lasts and lasts. I concur about the mention of Mooch above.

http://vaping360.com/top-5-18650-batteries-for-vaping/


----------



## kev mac

The_Rio said:


> Hi fellow vapers
> I currently have the fuchai 213 by sigeli, I am looking for good batteries and not sure which batteries are amongst the best to get, I currently have Tesiyi 45 amps and I'm looking to purchase an extra set of batteries, any help will be highly appreciated
> Thank you in advance


If I was forced to choose it would be LG hg2or HE4


----------



## Morph699

my honest opinion would say anything other than the Samsung 25R's or 30Q's as I can drain 3 x 30's in the time it takes for me to charge 2x 25R's in an external charger or to put it this way it takes me on average 4 hours to drain each and im vaping on 50 watt variable at 0.27 ohms using the Reuleaux RX2/3 (chain vaping at approx 500 puffs a day)

so if someone could suggest some batteries that would last me a bit longer than these it would be appreciated.


----------



## RichJB

You won't find batteries that last longer than the 30Qs or LG chocs. Vaping at 50W on a triple-cell mod, you could drop down to a 10A 3500mAh battery and still be well within the safe amp limits set by Peg. But good luck finding those type of batts locally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Incidentally, for those who are wondering what types of batts to pair with their mod, Peg's Blog is a great resource. He breaks batteries down into five types, basically 10A - 15A - 20A - 25A - 30A. He then guides you on which type will work best depending on your coil resistance and also what watts you vape at. For eg, it's pointless getting 30A batts if you vape at 30W in a dual-cell mod. Your batts will go flat quite quickly and you're sitting with waaaaaaaaaaay higher amps than you'll ever need. The most efficient choice is the battery that gives you the most capacity while still retaining a decent margin of safety on amps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Morph699

RichJB said:


> You won't find batteries that last longer than the 30Qs or LG chocs. Vaping at 50W on a triple-cell mod, you could drop down to a 10A 3500mAh battery and still be well within the safe amp limits set by Peg. But good luck finding those type of batts locally.



Thanks for the info, seems I managed to find some 
https://www.vapeaway.co.za/products/efest-18650-3500mah-flat-top-battery


----------



## RichJB

Hmm, I wonder if that's the one Mooch tested. The only 3500mAh Purple Efest in Mooch's test is one which is rated at 12A continuous, 15A max. The only 10A battery which Mooch recommends is the Panasonic/Sanyo NCR18650GA which gives 3300mAh. For just 300mAh gain, I think I'd still rather stick with a 20A choc or pinkie.


----------



## CloudAlchemy_Chris

I have been using Tesiyi 40A 2600mAh since i started vaping. They worked really well in my Koopor and now still using them in my Reuleaux RX2/3. At the moment 2x batteries last me around 10 hours at +- 400 puffs @70w within those 10 hours. I have not tried any of the other batteries as I have not had a need to. My Gf on the other hand is using 2 x Samsung 30Q's in her Reuleaux RX2/3. These last her around 3 days at +- 150 puffs @50w per day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown

This thread is TL;DR.

LG, Samsung, Sony are the main batteries and the only 18650's I would consider purchasing at the moment for vaping.

From the above there are quite a few which are good, below are a few of the popular ones:

LG HG2
Samsung 30Q
Samsung 25R
Sony VTC4
Sony VTC5A

Any of the above will be fine for majority of people here. If you are running a mech mod and want to enter cloud comps you might want to do a bit more research into which batteries hit the hardest and has the least voltage drop and so on and so forth, it can get quite complicated.
It might give you a tad bit of a benefit if you are at the stage where very bit of vapour counts.


I personally use mainly Samsung 30Q's (practically the same as LG HG2's, however they run a tiny bit cooler and are often cheaper) as well as sone Sony VTC4's.
I'd love to get some Sony VTC5A's but they are not easy to source and locally they seem impossible to source.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

On the topic of batteries , is the supply and demand locally the reason for the higher prices ? 

If you buy international you pay a LOT cheaper for batteries , why the higher price point locally ? I mean it's not a little more expensive it's a LOT more expensive ..... not to rain on anyone's parade just puzzles me ....


----------



## Gazzacpt

Daniel said:


> On the topic of batteries , is the supply and demand locally the reason for the higher prices ?
> 
> If you buy international you pay a LOT cheaper for batteries , why the higher price point locally ? I mean it's not a little more expensive it's a LOT more expensive ..... not to rain on anyone's parade just puzzles me ....


I got a quote recently and to ship 55 batteries with DHL ( 55 is what fits in the box apparently) is $95 then add VAT + Duties + clearing fees + margin on wholesaler + margin at retail and it doesn't look so much more expensive. 
If you willing to wait the 4-6 weeks and hoping that the free mail option can actually ship to SA then go ahead and order for yourself. I shop around and get the good deals. I recently paid R170 a unit for LG's locally which isn't to bad, I only needed 2, didn't have the month or more wait and no suprise costs at customs. 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PsyCLown

Daniel said:


> On the topic of batteries , is the supply and demand locally the reason for the higher prices ?
> 
> If you buy international you pay a LOT cheaper for batteries , why the higher price point locally ? I mean it's not a little more expensive it's a LOT more expensive ..... not to rain on anyone's parade just puzzles me ....


I personally feel as if it is more the mark up and profit which people want and the overheads of running a store.
I imported some batteries for my friends and I from a shop, landed price each was R92. That includes customs and shipping, authentic Samsung 30Q's.

The batteries are even cheaper from the suppliers, around R50 - R60 per battery, excluding shipping and customs though.
I have seen DHL shipping as cheap as $23, truth be told I have no investigated shipping prices for large amounts of batteries though and I know that Aramex charge an arm and a leg as a clearance fee so I would imagine DHL to do the same?

Alternatively you seek other forms of shipping which might be a bit slower, however are still reliable. A bit of a wait isn't all that bad if you manage your stock correctly.

I find the prices of vape products locally can be quite high compared to what you can pay for it internationally - but there are pros and cons to everything.


----------

